# I think she gets more gorgeous by the minute!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! She is looking sooooo beautiful! Her color just 'glows'!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

She DOES get more gorgeous by the moment. So glad she is no longer locked up away from food...poor baby!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> She DOES get more gorgeous by the moment. So glad she is no longer locked up away from food...poor baby!


Hahahahaha!!! Stinker, trying to steal her kids food! Solitary for her!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

She sure is a beauty!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is outstanding!! What a beauty!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

She is so pretty <3 Her coat looks amazing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She looks lovely!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is magnificent. She "owns" the red carpet!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

She is very pretty. I love her color. Is she Pearl's mother?

pr


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I've never been really fond of the RED's but you've changed my mind...she is absolutely one of the prettiest spoos I've ever seen! Your commitment to the breed does you proud. As far as I can see poodle lovers everywhere owe you a big smily face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlerunner said:


> She is very pretty. I love her color. Is she Pearl's mother?
> 
> pr


Thanks so much everyone. Journey is indeed "Mother of Pearl" .


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

she is stunning


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I totally agree Arreau - she is the most gorgeous I've ever seen. Love her to bits. What a. Lady!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> I totally agree Arreau - she is the most gorgeous I've ever seen. Love her to bits. What a. Lady!


You should come up and meet her and the rest of the crew one day!!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Be careful I may just bring my crew to visit your beauties ! Rhett, Scarlett, and Jippy would love to see reds!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhett'smom said:


> Be careful I may just bring my crew to visit your beauties ! Rhett, Scarlett, and Jippy would love to see reds!!


Come on over! The more the merrier!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks so much everyone. Journey is indeed "Mother of Pearl" .


I love Pearl too. What color will she be?

pr


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Agreed! Journey is prettier than ever!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlerunner said:


> I love Pearl too. What color will she be?
> 
> pr


We believe Pearly Girl will b e a buttery apricot. Thank you.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I would love to do that before the weather gets bad. Thanks so much. I will pm you.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She does indeed get more gorgeous by the day !!! She is just stunning ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

She really is gorgeous. How old is she? I love how dark her face is


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Those pictures take my breath away - what a beauty!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Such a beauty! And such beautiful carriage! She is absolutely fabulous.


----------

